# Nine Years Old Today



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*TODAY, AUG. 19, 2008, MY PRECIOUS HUNTER AND MY PRECIOUS KAYCEE WOULD HAVE 9 YEARS OLD. THEY PUT MUCH LAUGHTER IN OUR HOUSE, SUCH A FUNNY PAIR. KAYCEE WAS A LITTLE CHICKEN, HUNTER THE BOLD ONE, YET HE LET HER BULLY HIM SOMETHING AWFUL. IF SHE WANTED HIS TOY, HE LET HER HAVE IT. THEY DIDN'T MIND SHARING FOOD NOR SPACE NOR ATTENTION FROM US.*

*THEY BOTH LOVED THE GRANDKIDS. AS EVIDENCED IN THE ONE PICTURE, HUNTER WOULD BRING HIS TOYS AND PUT THEM IN FRONT OF OUR GRANDDAGHTER FOR HER TO PLAY WITH. HIS MUCH LOVED RED AND BLUE "ROCKET" IS BURIED WITH HIM. KAYCEE LOVED TO SNUGGLE WITH GRANDSON AS SEEN ON THE SOFA. WHEN BABIES ARRIVED AT OUR HOUE, THOE TWO WERE ALL SMILES AND WIGGLE BUTTS.*

*THEY WERE BOTH SUCH GENTLE AND LOVING DOGS AND TRULY CARED ABOUT EACH OTHER. WHEN KAYCEE HAD TO HAVE HER KNEES OPERATED ON AT 16 MONTHS AND THEN THE OTHER KNEE 14 MONTHS LATER, HUNTER WOULD LAY BESIDE HER AND LICK HER FACE. IT WAS REALLY A TOUCHING THING TO SEE. WHEN HUNTER DIED, KAYCEE WENT INTO A DEPRESSION AND GRIVED FOR HIM AND IT TOOK OUR ADOPTED GOLDE MIX, hONEY, TO PULL HER OUT OF DEPRESSION. IT WAS SO SAD.*

*I COULD GO ON AND ON ABOUT MY PRECIOUS BABIES, BUT YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICTUES HOW BAUTIFUL TEY WRE AND I TOLD YU ENLOUGH FOR YU TO KNOW HOW SPECIAL THERE WERE.*

*THE PCTURES INCLUDE THEM SLEEPING IN THE MESH PLAYPEN BESIDE THE BED--WEREH THEY SLEPT THEIR FIRST 2 MONTHS OR SO WITH US, A COULEOF KAYCEE BULLYING HUNTER, OF THEM TOGETHER AS ADULTS WATING ON SUPPER, OF HUNTER WITH OUR OLDEST SON, RON, OF KAYCEE OUT BY THE BOUGNAVILLIA WHER THEY AE BURIED, ONE OF HUNTER WITH GRANDDAUGHTER, ONE OF KAYCEE WITH GRANDSON.*

*HUNTER, NICK NAMED PETEY, AUG 19, 1999--OCT. 16, 2003 HE DIED AS A RESULT OF AUTOIMMUNE HEMOLYTIC ANEMIA AND LIVER DAMAGE BROUGHT ON BY THE 6 MONTH INJECTBLE HEARTWORM PREVENTATIVE, PROHEART6. HE LACKED 3 DAYS BEING 4 YEARS, 2 MONTHS OLD.*

*KAYCEE, NICK NAMED KAYCEE BELLE, AUG. 19, 1999---MAY 25, 2008. CANCER CLAIMED MY SWEET ANGEL FACE AT AGE 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS. 1 WEEK.*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY SWEETHEARTS, TOGETHER AT THE BRIDGE.*


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry its hard i know.
They are beautiful photo's


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Sandra, hugs to you today. They were beautiful and oh so loved. Happy birthday Hunter and Kaycee... play hard at the bridge, together forever.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Look at those little pups with shining eyes and such an obvious bond. I am sorry you lost them too young.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

They are beautiful pics, and i am sure that they will be having a party at the bridge today

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Hunter and Kaycee


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A beautiful montage to two gorgeous pups who went to the Bridge way too soon. I am so sorry Sandra, knowing this day is doubly hard for you having lost both your babies. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Sandra, it's so hard losing them. Clearly they were so special, it's not fair they ever leave us, but the love they gave you will never leave your heart.

"I could have missed the pain, But I'd have had to miss, the dance."
Garth Brooks, The Dance


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thoughts are with you on this difficult day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My thoughts are with you today. These anniversaries are so hard. I am sure they got lots of snuggles from our pups at the bridge today.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hugs to you today....we all know how much you loved them both. They are angel shadows at your side, always.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Ones~Godspeed


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*tht Is Beautiful Steve, Thanks So Much. Don't They Look Peaceful Laying There Listening To The Sound Of The Waves Gentl Rolling In.*

*i Hear So Often That One Should Never Have Littermates Or Two Pups Real Close In Age Becaue They Tend To Bond With Each Other Rather Than Their Owners. Wll, Kaycee And Hunter Were Very Close And They Loved Each Other--that Was Clear By His Reactions Tohe When She Had Her Surgeries, Her Reaction To His Death. But They Were Like My Human Family. My 3 Brothes, My Sister, And I Are Very Close, Always Have Been. We All Would Do Anything For The Othersd, Love The Others With All Our Hearts. But Mom And Dad Were Th Center Of Our Universe. Were As One, Like A Moon, But We Orbited Around The Planet Of Our Parents. Kaycee And Hunter Were Like That...they Were The Moon, I Was The Planet. I Know Being With Them 24/7 From The Beginning Helped Instill That In Them. And The Odd Thing--i Did A Lot Of Their Training Together....most Of It As A Matter Of Fact.*

*for Littermates, They Were So Different Yets O Much Alike. Hunter Had Tht Tall Long Lean Body, Always Between 77 And 79 Pounds Once Grown. He Was Clumbsy His Entire Life, But You Should Have Seen Him When He Stretched Out In A Run--so Graceful. He Had That Large Blocky Hed, Tree Trunk Legs And Huge Paws. His Fur Ay Very Smooth. He Had Some Allergies But As He Got Oder Seemed To Over Come Them--no Hot Spots His Last Couple Of Years. He Was Never Sick, Never Had Ear Infetion Andwhen He Died His Teeth Were As Clean And White As The Day They Came In. Very Few Vet Bills For Him. He Was Bld And Brave, Yet Gentle And Sweet And Loving And A Total Clown Most F The Time.*

*kaycee Was Compact And We Always Had To Wach Her Weight. Her Fur Had Wave To It. She Had Very Small Dainty Feet. She Was A Chicken Dog, Scared Of Aything New Brought Into The House And At The Vet's She Wuld Try To Hid Behind Me.*

*se Had Oneknee Operated On At 146 Months, The Other 14months Later. We Almost Lost Her To Severe Reaction To 2ed Set Of Annual Vax. She Had Enlarged Heart Chamber, A Good Working, But Malformed Kidney. You Couldn't Keep Her Teeth Clean--first Cleaned At 16 Months With Her First Surgery, And Cleaned Oftens Since. Also They We Odd Teth. Her Cnine Teeth Were More Like Tooth Picks Than Canine Teeth, And Two Of Her Lower Font Teeth Turned Completely Around So They Faced Front To Back Rather Than Side To Side. My Ve Said She Wa A Fluke As None O Thee Things Were In Her History. She Had Allergies That Caused Hot Spots Often The First Years, But Not So Bad The Last Few. She Did Have Earinfetions Quite Often. We Spents Tons Of Money On Her At The Vet. We Have Always Said God Knew She Was Going To Be In For A Rough Time Medically And He Knew We Would Take Care Of Her And That Is Why He Had Her Crawl Up In Jerry's Lap And We Got Two Puppies We Coudn't Afford To Buy Rahter Than The One (hunter) That We Planned For And Could Afford.*

*but For All Their Differences, They Wre Both Such Loving, Gentle And Sweet Dogs That Loved Pople And Other Dogs. They Were Both Smart And Loed To Get And To Give Attention. That Was Our Long, Lean Playing Machine, Hunter, Called Petey By Us, And Our Little Chicken Girl With The Angel Face Called Kaycee Belle.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy birthday to your babies.... it's never enough time.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

What beautiful photos. 

I've always only had 1 Golden.... but when I see 2 or more playing together.... it makes me want more!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Tears are welling in my eyes. They are both so beautiful. My thoughts of love are with you.


----------

